

Ask HN: Why does IBRIX suck? - aurem1

IBRIX seems to suck as a parallel filesystem for big datasets.  Constant performance issues with it.  Does anybody know of a better solution ?
======
patrickoz
I work on the ibrix team at HP and would like to help you. How can I reach you
to discuss?

------
adestefan
If performance is the critical factor you need to look at GPFS.

~~~
aurem1
thanks. performance and reliability both

